# Sold As Black Diamond



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey,

Bought this guy summer 2013 as Black Diamond, he was only about an inch at the time:






Well a year and a half later, he's about 5 inches.

Don't think he's a Black Diamond because of all the red under the throat, lower jaw.

What do you think, Red Spilo?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I think you hit the nail on the head. red spilo for sure. typical characteristics. 
I hope you aren't too upset at this misidentification though because that's one bad ass looking fish









im not sure if any other members will say otherwise but im going with spilo. 99% certain of it. 
great looking piranha!


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

central said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head. red spilo for sure. typical characteristics.
> I hope you aren't too upset at this misidentification though because that's one bad ass looking fish
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.

Ya I think you're right. It is disappointing because I didn't get what I paid for. This fish only gets half the size of the Rhom, so not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

honestly let me take a closer look because its such a crap shoot sometimes with 'rhombs'

his body shape is definitely diamond. which isn't always so with spilos. im gonna do the compare and contrast thing and ill leave you my updated feedback.


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

central said:


> honestly let me take a closer look because its such a crap shoot sometimes with 'rhombs'
> 
> his body shape is definitely diamond. which isn't always so with spilos. im gonna do the compare and contrast thing and ill leave you my updated feedback.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

With its body shape its a rhom for sure...With its colors it can be a spilo too as Central said ...Anyway nice fish man!!!!Post some nice photos ,so it could be easy for ID...


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

how can it be a rhom AND a spilo? aren't they 2 separate types of fish?



Colty said:


> With its body shape its a rhom for sure...With its colors it can be a spilo too as Central said ...Anyway nice fish man!!!!Post some nice photos ,so it could be easy for ID...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

spilo...after all the digging around ive done I gotta go with spilo. otherwise im stumped.









anyone else feel free to weigh in. again...beautiful piranha regardless!


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

ya it really is looking like that is it.

thx for looking into it.



central said:


> spilo...after all the digging around ive done I gotta go with spilo. otherwise im stumped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Serrasalmus sanchezi


----------



## jonnyblue (Mar 28, 2015)

this is my diamond black rhom if it helps compare


----------

